# Sabot Slugs



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Deer hunters, What is your choice of deer slugs?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

core-lokt ultras... not a better flying slug out there that i've seen... loooong range too


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Winchester supreme sabots pattern best in my gun.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

federals have worked the best for me but every barrel is different.
try several different brands to see which gets the best results from your gun.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

winchester platnium 400 grain


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm with Littleking.

Expensive slugs, but worth it.


----------



## Bigeye (Apr 6, 2006)

I have always shot 3 inch rem copper solids, and they have always shot pretty well out of my gun. This year I expierimented with some other brands and found the the hornady sst shot amazing out of my gun. I was shocked at how accurate they were. I would say check out a few different kinds because they all shoot different through different guns.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Those SST's are a mean load my brother uses them I actually prefer Lightfields though. We shoot all the time at Various distances and the Lightfields always make a hole doule the size of his SST's. They drop a little more but deliver more knockdown power , I blew a softball sized hole through a buck this year in Guernsey County and almost took a Does head off at 20 yards with the Lightfields. I also hunt with fixed barrel slug guns only so I can get out to 150 yards easy with my holo sight.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Prices on Sabot slugs can get a little steep. A couple years ago, I was tight on money, so I bought some Breneke K.O. Sabot Slugs and tagged out during gun season. Since then, I have shot nothing different. I have had good luck with them over the past 3 seasons so I see no reason to change.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Lightfields for me.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, realistically speaking i'd say the average shot we take at camp is in the 40 to 60 yard range so most any slug would be good at that distance but I sure like the comfort of knowing that I can reach out and touch one if I need to. !%


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have been using the Winchester Partitian Golds for several years now, but had not hunted with my shotgun until last year during the extra weekend gun hunt. I typically always use a blackpowder rifle during the firearms seasons (just because I love black powder shooting). I shot a mature doe at 40 yards and she didn't even jump, just bolted off. She made it about 35 yards and piled up. They perform great on the range out of my slug gun and seemed to do a great job on game from that experience.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bronzebackyac said:


> Lightfields for me.


there the best!!


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I also shoot lightfields. They shoot well out of my 870 with a hastings rifled barrel.


----------

